# LowRider Magazine - December issue



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

SHOW ME THE LRM TOUR SCHED. PLS..........


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Hey, does it have a lot of rim ads? 





:biggrin: J/P...Someone had to say it!


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

yeah quite a few rim adds, but good issue


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

That's a nice cover.


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Oct 14 2005, 01:33 PM~4000558
> *SHOW ME THE LRM TOUR SCHED. PLS..........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Oct 14 2005, 12:33 PM~4000558
> *SHOW ME THE LRM TOUR SCHED. PLS..........
> *


   :cheesy:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

florida shows were cancelled. 







































j/k (for you anxious floriders)


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 14 2005, 04:30 PM~4001444
> *florida shows were cancelled.
> j/k  (for you anxious floriders)
> *



THATS NOT FUNNY :angry:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Damn that chick is hot as hell


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

dam that sh#ts out already


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

What's the 100k controversy?


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Oct 14 2005, 02:52 PM~4001601
> *What's the 100k controversy?
> *



YAH WHAT HE SAID!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ok lets hear it now another car from homies on the cover or in the magazine its a big conspiracy homies is taking over LRM BLAH BLAH BLAH Sorry im sure someone was gonna talk shit so might as well get it over with


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

pics


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

post pics please


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

give us a sneak peek at the articles...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

DAMN DUDE HOW R U GONNA GET THIS POST UP AND NOT POST PICS YET U KILLIN SOME OF US!!!!!! POST THEM UP!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Oct 14 2005, 07:13 PM~4002132
> *DAMN DUDE HOW R  U GONNA GET THIS POST UP AND NOT POST PICS YET U KILLIN SOME OF US!!!!!! POST THEM UP!
> *


  I know... post some pics...


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 14 2005, 03:19 PM~4001735
> *ok lets hear it now another car from homies on the cover or in the magazine its a big conspiracy homies is taking over LRM BLAH BLAH BLAH Sorry im sure someone was gonna talk shit so might as well get it over with
> *



I met Big Frank and those guys at Homies last year real cool guys. But yeah i'm sure the hate will begin soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

for real the hulk is suppose to be featured ... is it in there ?


----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

hate it or love it, it's still a bad ass 63. :thumbsup: pictures please.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

A victim of their own success; like when you make money, buy a nice place, have some nice things, or nice clothes, and then "you ain't s%*t" or you "sold out", even though you still "put it down"........This is just my opinion, but who [email protected]%$# cares, no one can deny that S.S. is one of the best


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 14 2005, 06:10 PM~4002842
> *A victim of their own success; like when you make money, buy a nice place, have some nice things, or nice clothes, and then "you ain't s%*t" or you "sold out", even though you still "put it down"........This is just my opinion, but who [email protected]%$# cares, no one can deny that S.S. is one of the best
> *


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Calilolo_@Oct 14 2005, 12:33 PM~4000553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

Why does LRM or lowriding in general always have some conspiracy or some criminal ass shit going on? I mean I never really hear shit like this about Mini-Truckn or Super Chevy magazines, not to say there isn't or have been but I can't figure it out why there is so much bullshit.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-BOY FRESH_@Oct 14 2005, 07:47 PM~4003022
> *Why does LRM or lowriding in general always have some conspiracy or some criminal ass shit going on? I mean I never really hear shit like this about Mini-Truckn or Super Chevy magazines, not to say there isn't or have been but I can't figure it out why there is so much bullshit.
> *


That's a good question. There is WAY to much drama in lowriding thats for sure.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Calilolo_@Oct 14 2005, 12:33 PM~4000553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAY HOMIE, CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT SHOWS ARE FEATURED IN THIS ISSUE, THANKS IN ADVANCE .


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Calilolo_@Oct 14 2005, 01:33 PM~4000553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like it, kind of takes me back to some other issues from like 4-5 years back


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yeah i remember an old issue i think with suavecito 58 on the cover that had a chick with a peacock


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

how are you gona post the cover and tease us and not post the whole feature :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey guys! Can someone list the TOUR show Dates for 2006 im anxious!!!! I need to know if they pushed Miami to Febuary if so thats great if not then hey what the hell its all GOOD!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Oct 14 2005, 10:37 PM~4004171
> *Hey guys! Can someone list the TOUR show Dates for 2006 im anxious!!!! I need to know if they pushed Miami to Febuary if so thats great if not then hey what the hell its all GOOD!!!!
> *


ALL EAST COAST SHOWS WERE CANCELLED :angry:


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

it has the story on that cop and the car he's building
i'll scan pics of some of the pages tomorrow , the model with the southside car is FINE


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:machinegun: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!






> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 14 2005, 10:51 PM~4004249
> *ALL EAST COAST SHOWS WERE CANCELLED :angry:
> *


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Calilolo_@Oct 14 2005, 11:57 PM~4004286
> *it has the story on that cop and the car he's building
> i'll scan pics of some of the pages tomorrow , the model with the southside car is FINE
> *


Can you tell us the tour schedule please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I also have the new mag. There are No tour dates as of yet, and yes, the HULK is in the December issue. There's also a feature on a COOl guy.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-BOY FRESH_@Oct 14 2005, 08:47 PM~4003022
> *Why does LRM or lowriding in general always have some conspiracy or some criminal ass shit going on? I mean I never really hear shit like this about Mini-Truckn or Super Chevy magazines, not to say there isn't or have been but I can't figure it out why there is so much bullshit.
> *



Before this thread gets out of hand, I'll add my humble opinion.

Lowriding has controversy, drama, excitement because it's SMALL.

Small, relative to say the Muscle car crowd that buys Super Chevy.

This lowriding is still only a handful of people compared to the broad demographics of again, the muscle car crowd.

Lowriding is pretty tight knit due to a lot of the same people, clubs, internet, cars being at the same shows.

Again, my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 15 2005, 02:53 AM~4004582
> *I also have the new mag.  There are No tour dates as of yet, and yes, the HULK is in the December issue.  There's also a feature on a COOl guy.
> 
> *


COOL THANKS ANY PICS


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I got that on Fri too, pretty good issue. The "controversy" is over Anthony's 63. Pretty much, people are saying: it's doing well because of Ralph, he got all his parts free, it rides in the LRM truck. All those things are false. The issue says Anthony put 22000 miles on his personal truck/trailer this season (I believe that, he was everywhere) and spent around 10000+ in travel expenses (think about it 22000 miles times $2.50 in gas for the year = :0 )

I've seen a little hate on this board about the 63 but didn't realize it was THAT big of a rumor. This was bothering me yesterday, so I got something to say. I don't know Anthony or Ralph personally, I talked to Anthony for like 15 min in Indy about his car, thats it. I have no personal connection to Homies or Southside. 

I saw Anthony pull the 63 out of his personal truck, him and his boys set it up (it was at the end of Uce row) It had NO help from LRM. If you don't honestly don't think his car deserves any awards it gets, you are a complete moron. Thats not just my opinion, thats a fact. If you HATE Anthony/SouthSide's fucking guts, HATE Impalas, HATE the color yellow, HATE old school hydros, WHATEVER, you CANNOT say this car isn't nice. 

"Sun Dance" has more work on the belly/frame than 90% of entire cars ever on the show circuit. I stared at the mirrors showing his frame for 10 minutes and STILL kept finding stuff. Just look at his billet exhaust hangers next time you see the car, the "metal patterns" on the frame, etc. The engine compartment has more to it than I will ever have on any car I build, same with the trunk. 

I usually hate the word Hater, because most of you internet pussies get your toes stepped on because you car/wheels/hydros look like shit and somebody says it, so you call them a Hater. No, your shit sucks, he's just being honest. BUT...... if you talk shit about the 63, you ARE A FUCKING HATER!!! Period. Or you don't know what the hell you're looking at.

<RANT OVER>
:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

No way man that cars a bucket. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 15 2005, 09:31 AM~4005137
> *I got that on Fri too, pretty good issue.  The "controversy" is over Anthony's 63.  Pretty much, people are saying: it's doing well because of Ralph, he got all his parts free, it rides in the LRM truck.  All those things are false.  The issue says Anthony put 22000 miles on his personal truck/trailer this season (I believe that, he was everywhere)  and spent around 10000+ in travel expenses (think about it 22000 miles times $2.50 in gas for the year =  :0 )
> 
> I've seen a little hate on this board about the 63 but didn't realize it was THAT big of a rumor.  This was bothering me yesterday, so I got something to say.  I don't know Anthony or Ralph personally, I talked to Anthony for like 15 min in Indy about his car, thats it.  I have no personal connection to Homies or Southside.
> ...


I really don't see any "controversy" about the car it is very clean and nice and that is that... who cares about the other BS if it's true or not..


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

knowing people or being related to people will only get you so far, you still have to build a clean ass car, and that it is


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 15 2005, 07:47 AM~4005289
> *I really don't see any "controversy" about the car it is very clean and nice and that is that... who cares about the other BS if it's true or not..
> *


what are you talking about.....it happens on here everytime someone posts a pic if the ride.....every time he places at a show someone always says, "oh bullshit how did he beat out so and so when he doesnt have any mods this and that".. :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Oct 15 2005, 11:00 AM~4005327
> *what are you talking about.....it happens on here everytime someone posts a pic if the ride.....every time he places at  a show someone always says, "oh bullshit how did he beat out so and so when he doesnt have any mods this and that".. :dunno:
> *


YOU TELL'EM MIKI! :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 15 2005, 08:04 AM~4005338
> *YOU TELL'EM MIKI! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Oct 15 2005, 10:55 AM~4005312
> *knowing people or being related to people will only get you so far, you still have to build a clean ass car, and that it is
> *



I agree with that...


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 14 2005, 04:30 PM~4001444
> *florida shows were cancelled.
> j/k  (for you anxious floriders)
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Im going to tell your dad to press charges on you :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 14 2005, 02:30 PM~4001444
> *florida shows were cancelled.
> j/k  (for you anxious floriders)
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 15 2005, 08:36 AM~4005261
> *:uh:
> *


I was joking there Rich. I have seen the car in person and there is no way I could be serious about that coment. :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Oct 15 2005, 11:39 AM~4006221
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Im going to tell your dad to press charges on you :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: 

i havent received the magazine, hell i havent even received my november issue through my subscription, but anyhow, the magazine is pretty good. 

i only had 2 minutes to look at it, and i just saw it for my pops article. it couldve been better, but its still pretty nice to know that they made gave a section of lrm to my dad. :biggrin: :tears: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Where the pics at?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i saw him pull it off the trailer in houston also


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Oct 15 2005, 08:55 AM~4005312
> *knowing people or being related to people will only get you so far, you still have to build a clean ass car, and that it is
> *


Thats true!!!!


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 14 2005, 07:10 PM~4002842
> *A victim of their own success; like when you make money, buy a nice place, have some nice things, or nice clothes, and then "you ain't s%*t" or you "sold out", even though you still "put it down"........This is just my opinion, but who [email protected]%$# cares, no one can deny that S.S. is one of the best
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 14 2005, 10:25 PM~4003757
> *yeah i remember an old issue i think with suavecito 58 on the cover that had a chick with a peacock
> *


Wasnt it Oscar Nunez 57 from when he was with the Imperials???


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Oct 14 2005, 03:35 PM~4001484
> *THATS NOT FUNNY  :angry:
> *


Its not funny but wouldnt be surprised, I mean they cancelled the Chicago shows and from the pics the turnout/rides were better in ChiTown than in Florida...


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

is the jersey show in there?


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

4 pgs and one pic :thumbsdown: I want to see some rim ads at least you dick teasers :biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 15 2005, 09:54 PM~4008608
> *4 pgs and one pic :thumbsdown: I want to see some rim ads at least you dick teasers :biggrin:
> *



:rofl:


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Oct 15 2005, 08:16 PM~4007870
> *Its not funny but wouldnt be surprised, I mean they cancelled the Chicago shows and from the pics the turnout/rides were better in ChiTown than in Florida...
> *


 :tears:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I just want to know what Anthony does for a living because I want to be just like him when I grow up, spending that kind of money($100,000) and traveling all over the place to show off that beautiful '63! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@Oct 16 2005, 12:42 AM~4008554
> *is the jersey show in there?
> *



good question...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Houston and Portland are the only shows in it, I didn't notice a 2006 show list, here's some pics for all you people that don't want to drop the huge $4.99 for the magazine :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Nice scans! (we pay +10$ for it over here)


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

That's all folks.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@Oct 16 2005, 12:42 AM~4008554
> *is the jersey show in there?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

I see some familiar faces there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 15 2005, 10:37 PM~4008761
> *I just want to know what Anthony does for a living because I want to be just like him when I grow up, spending that kind of money($100,000) and traveling all over the place to show off that beautiful '63!  :0  :thumbsup:
> *



He owns Homies Hydraulics and has been building lowriders for a very long time


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 16 2005, 10:49 AM~4009442
> *That's all folks.
> *



thanks for the preview... That means I wont see the issue for another 3 weeks over here though... It takes forever to get over here...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

These didnt' post for some reason;


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

You know, it's worth paying $20 buck to subscribe for 2 years. It make it like $.83 cents an issue. Or at least that was the rate they were offering at last weeks super show in vegas.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^^Good luck!!! A few years back 3 or 4 of us signed up at a show, never got a single issue.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Alright. I see Wicked Wine from EP, TX. Good job John.


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm a suscriber but won't see my mags until next year when I go on leave


----------



## DrCustom (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 15 2005, 11:54 PM~4008608
> *4 pgs and one pic :thumbsdown: I want to see some rim ads at least you dick teasers :biggrin:
> *


Well , That is Lowrider Magazine for ya .... one pic of a car or bitch and four pages of ads... then one more pic of a set-up or tech article and then 6 pages of wheel ads. Gotta love the finance dept. for gettin all the ad money...!! :barf:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

the model with sun goddess has some big tits.... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 17 2005, 03:28 AM~4014138
> *the model with sun goddess has some big tits.... :biggrin:
> *


Sun Dance...?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 17 2005, 07:03 AM~4014404
> *Sun Dance...?
> 
> 
> ...


my bad.... sun dance..i was looking at the tits....


----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

what would we do without Lowrider Mag. That chick is freaking hot. oh, and bad ass 63 too.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 17 2005, 02:06 PM~4015902
> *my bad.... sun dance..i was looking at the tits....
> *


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Anthony's 63 sundance is in that picture??????






















J/P


----------



## pigidlypat (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 16 2005, 11:13 AM~4010159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love those behind the seen!


----------



## pigidlypat (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 17 2005, 05:03 AM~4014404
> *Sun Dance...?
> 
> 
> ...



yeah yeaaaah!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Oct 15 2005, 07:14 PM~4007858
> *Wasnt it Oscar Nunez 57 from when he was with the Imperials???
> *



NO THAT WAS A CINCO DE MAYO ISSUE AND WIT THE PEACOCK THEME WAS GHETTO 8 ..


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

:biggrin: I like 63's


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 17 2005, 05:33 PM~4018446
> *NO THAT WAS A CINCO DE MAYO ISSUE AND WIT THE PEACOCK THEME  WAS GHETTO 8 ..
> 
> 
> *


Yeah thats right, shit Oscar Nunez built a few rides back then back to back that it was hard to keep up....


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 16 2005, 08:07 AM~4009503
> *He owns Homies Hydraulics and has been building lowriders for a very long time
> *



I know. :biggrin: I was just messing around. Anthony gets hated on because he's Ralph's brother but the truth is......... he has a great ride and he reps the lowrider community well. :thumbsup: Ralph must be a proud brother and that's the way it should be! FAMILIA!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Folsom Blues?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

Sangre Azteca


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 17 2005, 12:28 AM~4014138
> *the model with sun goddess has some big tits.... :biggrin:
> *



i heard she was only 18 or 19..years old... :cheesy:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 18 2005, 12:54 AM~4021235
> *i heard she was only 18 or 19..years old... :cheesy:
> *


Old enough :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 17 2005, 07:06 PM~4015902
> *my bad.... sun dance..i was looking at the tits....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

fuck that ACE is fuckin tight!!! thats the one from Los Angles C.C.


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 18 2005, 01:55 AM~4021236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see this feature, I seen this 61 at the SS in Vegas last year, was clean as fuck!!! Anyone know if its here in the states or in Japan already, didnt see it at Vegas this year...


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Oct 18 2005, 06:21 PM~4026392
> *Cant wait to see this feature, I seen this 61 at the SS in Vegas last year, was clean as fuck!!! Anyone know if its here in the states or in Japan already, didnt see it at Vegas this year...
> *


still here


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Klique El Paso. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what year is that linc?


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

81, We got also got nice, clean 80 in the chapter that getting ready to come out strong. Stay posted. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:biggrin: nice!


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=319607] just to fine.big ass titays.makes my mouth water


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

mr. chp builds his dream ride??? :dunno: :0


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

MR CHP SIGNED MY COPY,,, THANKS TOPP DOGG :cheesy:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 20 2005, 11:23 AM~4038812
> *MR CHP SIGNED MY COPY,,, THANKS TOPP DOGG :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn, i wished i had a signed copy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


i hung out with him till 2am last night, and he didnt even sign my copy!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 20 2005, 11:23 AM~4038812
> *MR CHP SIGNED MY COPY,,, THANKS TOPP DOGG :cheesy:
> *



hey mike, you know what kind of car it is? he's been keeping it on the down low from me.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

:thumbsup: looks like a bad ass mag can't wait to see it for myself


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 20 2005, 01:12 PM~4039548
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: 

come over tomorrow, im off. i need some help with the ride. :cheesy:


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

this is a good issue

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

:0


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mine is cooler_@Oct 20 2005, 08:32 PM~4041422
> *i still havnt got mine....fuckin gay as hell
> *



I usally get the mag about three weeks after you guys post getting it.... :0


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Can anyone who has the issue check and see if a letter I wrote is in the " Forum" section?

If so cold someone scan it for me... thanks


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh yeah and also if someone could scan the on the scene section with the La Familia picnic in Boston?

thanks again...


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

can someone post page 18...i haven't recieved my copy yet, they were suppose to print my "shout out" to my deployed president!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 21 2005, 11:41 PM~4049496
> *can someone post page 18...i haven't recieved my copy yet, they were suppose to print my "shout out" to my deployed president!!!
> *


it was there.... :biggrin: 

and the model for sun dance has some big huge tits... :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 21 2005, 09:43 PM~4049500
> *it was there.... :biggrin:
> 
> and the model for sun dance has some big huge tits... :biggrin:
> *


i co sign that :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 22 2005, 12:41 AM~4049496
> *can someone post page 18...i haven't recieved my copy yet, they were suppose to print my "shout out" to my deployed president!!!
> *




I saw that homie.....


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 22 2005, 12:41 AM~4049496
> *can someone post page 18...i haven't recieved my copy yet, they were suppose to print my "shout out" to my deployed president!!!
> *


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 21 2005, 12:44 PM~4045242
> *Oh yeah and also if someone could scan the on the scene section with the La Familia picnic in Boston?
> 
> thanks again...
> *



I got it...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Oct 19 2005, 09:54 PM~4035834
> *[attachmentid=319607]                                                                                                                                                                                                            just to fine.big ass titays.makes my mouth water
> *


 :biggrin: OR HOW BOUT THAT SAYING," GOT MILK"


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

that cover looks old school

in a good way


----------

